# Keyboard not working - CM10 fresh install



## westerntarheel (Dec 17, 2012)

I have just installed the Cyangenmod 10 for the HP Touchpad. This was the first Android install. I have installed all files needed and now have Jelly Bean running. The only problem I'm facing is the keyboard isn't working. I continue to receive a message stating the keyboard has stopped working. Anyone have an idea as to how to fix this?


----------



## xxspokane (Oct 21, 2011)

I have the same issue. Can anybody help? Also, my sound is set to Mute automatically, and I can't unmute it. although it comes back on when I play Netflix.



westerntarheel said:


> I have just installed the Cyangenmod 10 for the HP Touchpad. This was the first Android install. I have installed all files needed and now have Jelly Bean running. The only problem I'm facing is the keyboard isn't working. I continue to receive a message stating the keyboard has stopped working. Anyone have an idea as to how to fix this?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

xxspokane said:


> I have just installed the Cyangenmod 10 for the HP Touchpad. This was the first Android install. I have installed all files needed and now have Jelly Bean running. The only problem I'm facing is the keyboard isn't working. I continue to receive a message stating the keyboard has stopped working. Anyone have an idea as to how to fix this?


Did you guys try downloading and installing the keyboard APK first? That may help the problem.
If it doesn't- I'd suggest trying to reinstall/ install CM10 again (ACME3)


----------



## westerntarheel (Dec 17, 2012)

I was actually able to install the 4.2 keyboard apk to get this to work. Check the link... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37180-no-android-keyboard-help/


----------



## westerntarheel (Dec 17, 2012)

I was also having some issues with the Google Play store once I got the keyboard running. I flashed update-Rolands-Lite-V3-JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip and now everything works perfectly. Thank you for your help Savation27.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not a problem however be careful. It is suggested to use the specific version of gapps to CM10.


----------

